# Bontrager Race Lites vs. ALX-200s



## TotalRefill (Jun 20, 2011)

So I just got a secondary bike on Craigslist with my tax returns cool and I'm looking to move the wheels from this bike to my main bike, but I wanted people's opinions on whether it would actually make a difference.

The bike I got on Craigslist has a pair of Bontrager Race Lites circa 2004, less than 1k miles on them. How do these wheels compare to a pair of Alex ALX- 200s? Would it be worth swapping them?


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure I am of any help since I know nothing about Alex ALC-200s. I have been on a pair of Bontrager Race Lites mfg. in 2008. I am a heavier rider 190-195 lbs and the wheels have been rock solid; been on some rough road at high speed also; have stayed true since 2008.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

The difference will ultimately be insignificant, and I'm sure there's an implication behind Trek/Bontrager deciding to stray from paired spokes now.


----------



## TotalRefill (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright thanks Ventruck. I'll probably swap the seats on the two bikes but I'll leave the wheels the same. Thanks for your help.

And MoonHowl I think the wheels will have better use on my commuter where it'll get beat up more often.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Careful with the ALX200's. The spokes could be bad batch and just start failing. You'll notice corrosion if you have a bad batch.


----------



## TotalRefill (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks forge, I'll be sure to take a look at it.


----------



## mopman411 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the ALX - 200 rims on my bike. In the past 2 months I have put 500+ miles on them, had the rear tire trued 3 times and broke 2 spokes on the rear tire. Replace the Alex rims if you can. :mad2:

I can't comment on how the tires compare but word of mouth from my weekend riding warriors is to replace anything Alex. 

FYI. I am looking at the Mavic Ksyrium Equipe from Performance right now.. mostly cause of the price point for the wheelset.


----------

